# Rabbits outside on concrete



## Tiffany312 (Aug 1, 2011)

My three bunnies - Chopper, Lily, and Fawn - have to stay outside in my screened in room/patio during the day because my great dane was fine with them, then one day she chased Chopper and scared the heck out of him. :[ So to be safe I keep them apart now, while the dog is walking around the house they're outside in large pens on the concrete. But, my concern is are there dangers from them being on the hard flooring? And does anybody have any tips or advice of somehow I can make it better out there for them? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, I don't want the bunnies to be uncomfortable. :/ Thank you.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 1, 2011)

Your bunnies should be fine on the concrete. It'll help keep their nails short and it will be cool for themto lie on. So long as they're not in direct sunlight and have fresh air and the porch doesn't get too hot, then they should be just fine. As for making it comfortable, I'd suggest a few boxes or other hidey spots, maybe some fleece blankets to lie on, and some toys and chew things.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## tamsin (Aug 2, 2011)

The only buns that sometimes have an issue is rexes as they can be prone to sore hocks from the lack of proper fur on their feet. Normal rabbits are fine though.


----------



## Tiffany312 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, it doesn't get too hot because it's covered and gets breezes and I do see them spread out on the concrete so I assumed it was nice and cool. :] And I have two lops and lionhead so hopefully they're fine. Thank you guys for the responses!


----------



## hippie (Aug 2, 2011)

my rabbit is on concrete and is perfectly fine. i do have an area that is grassed for him though so he gets the best of both worlds


----------

